# unrestricted fa's



## dlex33 (Jun 12, 2002)

of the ufa's avaiable who do you think the sixers should go after? these are the most notable names on that list.....rashard lewis, malik rose, rodney rogers, donyell marshall, bryon russell, devean george & eric piatkowski. does anybody think any of these guys are worth the sixers going after? i didn't mention any guards because that is the sixers strongest position as it stands.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Malik Rose could be a great addition, not only does he bring excitement and energy , he went to Drexel. SO the fans would love him.

Rashard Lewis is probably not going to come here, but if he did his size could create many matchup problems and help the sixers on the perimenter.

Devean George is risky, it really depends on the offer. Im sure some teams will give him a good offer because he has shown such great potential. I could see himj much like Jumaine Jones, but i want Jones back!

ROdney Rodgers can drain it , and it a greeat role player but it also depends on the money.

GOod to see another Phili boy on the forum, hopefully we can get this forum jumpin


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *dlex33 *
> of the ufa's avaiable who do you think the sixers should go after? these are the most notable names on that list.....rashard lewis, malik rose, rodney rogers, donyell marshall, bryon russell, devean george & eric piatkowski. does anybody think any of these guys are worth the sixers going after? i didn't mention any guards because that is the sixers strongest position as it stands.


NONE. Our best bet is to see what we can do with PORTLAND to get BONZI Wells over here that boy is a *MONSTER *


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i must say...........*

bonzi wells does seem like he would fit he team well. But how big is his contract. And what twould we have to give up for him. I think that we shouldn't trade too much for Bonzi, STack and Hughes didnt work with AI , so what is saying that Bonzi will? Now if we traded say Deke and ???? 4 Bonzi and ????? I wouldn't mind because we would be getting rid of a very high salary.

Also about the free agents, i think if we could lure MAlik ROse into signing thatd be dynamite, he is a larry brown type player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: i must say...........*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> bonzi wells does seem like he would fit he team well. But how big is his contract. And what twould we have to give up for him. I think that we shouldn't trade too much for Bonzi, STack and Hughes didnt work with AI , so what is saying that Bonzi will? Now if we traded say Deke and ???? 4 Bonzi and ????? I wouldn't mind because we would be getting rid of a very high salary.
> 
> Also about the free agents, i think if we could lure MAlik ROse into signing thatd be dynamite, he is a larry brown type player.


I see where you coming from but BONZi would fit. See what you wrote about the other players not being able to play with AI. He is very selfish as a Basketball player and its ashame because we have had talent in here. It wouldnt take much to get Bonzi anyway, he doesnt want to be in Portland. He's a restricted FA so we could possibly try to sign him outright or swing a trade or something. We are either near the cap or over and Malik Rose would not sign for the Veterans Minimum. I like your thinking though


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah..........*

I didn't realize that Bonzi wanted out of portland, but i can see why. Having Derrick Anderson and Scottie Pippen at your positions doesn't help pt wise. BUt i think Iverson mgiht be able to learn to work with someone else. If we did get Bonzi and did something in the draft, that kick and the sixers would be back. I really can't wait til the offseason, I see good things happening. And as for Malik Rose, it really depends on the leagues depend for big men. He migt get good offers or no offers we willl see.


----------



## CrazyIverson (Jun 14, 2002)

*Michael Redd*

The Sixers should get Redd and put him at point. I think he will be great player in a couple of years. He just had his break threw year and should be able to keep on rolling.

Another person i like is Troy Hudson, but i dont think the Magic is willing to give him up. He also had a breakthrew year and should have been Most Improved Player.:grinning:


----------



## Baggs10 (Jun 13, 2002)

*unrestricted free agents*

I would definately like to see malik rose in a sixer uniform. he will do the dirty work for us allowing deke to focus on defense and rebounding!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Michael Redd*



> Originally posted by *CrazyIverson *
> The Sixers should get Redd and put him at point. I think he will be great player in a couple of years. He just had his break threw year and should be able to keep on rolling.
> 
> Another person i like is Troy Hudson, but i dont think the Magic is willing to give him up. He also had a breakthrew year and should have been Most Improved Player.:grinning:


I would like Redd here but he is not a point. Milwaukee had him bringing the ball up but when he was running point he took everyone else out of his game by shooting so much. Now as far as Redd as a 2 I would love that but you would have to move AI to the 1 or run a 3 guard offense and you see what happens to us when we do that and we are smaller than everybody else. tons of internal changes need to be made


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yeah..........*

I thin kthe postition Redd would play if we did bring him in is 3. This would cause more height problems then we already have, but his shooting is a big threat. I know he did have a breakthrough year but i wouldn't neccesarily sign him for big money. I would defintely take bonzi with big money then redd with big money. I know REdd is still developing but he also had Big dog, Cassel, and RAy Allen that were bigger threats then him, meaning the best defensive player was not concentrating on him. And with the Sixers he might be our 2nd or 3rd option , leaving him with a tough defensive player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: yeah..........*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I thin kthe postition Redd would play if we did bring him in is 3. This would cause more height problems then we already have, but his shooting is a big threat. I know he did have a breakthrough year but i wouldn't neccesarily sign him for big money. I would defintely take bonzi with big money then redd with big money. I know REdd is still developing but he also had Big dog, Cassel, and RAy Allen that were bigger threats then him, meaning the best defensive player was not concentrating on him. And with the Sixers he might be our 2nd or 3rd option , leaving him with a tough defensive player.


On the MONEY with that one


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

SORRY 6er fans,but my Heat are in the process of trading for Bonzi.:yes:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*duh.......*

lots of teams are in the process of trading for bonzi, so u cna't really say u have any more cahnce then we do of getting him.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: duh.......*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> lots of teams are in the process of trading for bonzi, so u cna't really say u have any more cahnce then we do of getting him.


I dont understand what he is talking about. Portland doesnt need Eddie, it wouldnt make sense to trade for Bonzi anyway with them supposedly drafting Qyntel WOods. Its good to wish though:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We WOULDNT be trading E.J.,and what are u laughing at?
This trade was offered to the Heat by Portland.

Portland trades - Stoudamire/#21
Portland receives - Penny

Miami trades - B.G./#10
Miami receives - Stoudamire/#21

Phoenix trades - Penny
Phoenix receives - B.G.

The only reason Pat Riley hasnt pulled the trigger on the trade is cuz he wants Bonzi instead of Stoudamire.Travis Best who is just as good as Mighty Mouse is almost a LOCK to sign with the Heat this off-season,but for much less then Stoudamires 12mill a year!
The papers say that Portland will most likley give in,and give up Bonzi for Penny and the #10 aka Woods/Hilario or Stoudemire.Riles likes proven players like Bonzi,and it just so happens that Bonzi can play SF,which is the main position the Heat need to fill this off-season!

What would the blazers want that the 6ers have other then Ivy and Mutombo?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the Blazers want to get rid of Damon as bad as I can see he doesn't get along wih Pippen on court at least.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I think the Blazers want to get rid of Damon as bad as I can see he doesn't get along wih Pippen on court at least.


They really do even though hes a home town guy. I think they would rather have Pippen on the floor than they would Stoudamire. He doesnt pass enough and you know Cheeks was one of those type of PG's. Stoudamire's skills seems to have diminshed to me


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Yes a i would compare Stoudemire to Best, in that both have lost steps that they had earlier in their career. And before both could use speed to beat defenders but now that step isn't there. The thing that scares me abotu this, is the fact the Allen Iverson could be mcuh the same way.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> Yes i would compare Stoudemire to Best, in that both have lost steps that they had earlier in their career. And before both could use speed to beat defenders but now that step isn't there. The thing that scares me abotu this, is the fact the Allen Iverson could be much the same way.


I've been screaming the exact same thing about AI but people tend to think he is not human and by him not taking care of his body properly he will defy the odds of nature and be fast his whole life. Another FA the sixers could take a chance on is DEVEAN GEORGE.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yes.............*

George is deintely a talented palyer who hasn't been given a cahnce to show his true abilities. But i wouldn't spend to much money on him. I would relate him a lot to Micahel Redd in that both are playing with 2 other stars who take away the defensive presence. I think George has shown he can play very well, but i wouldn't give him a huge contract until I saw him perform that well against top notch defenders.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Sixers*

The Sixers should try to go after Bryon Russel or Rashard Lewis. They can both shoot threes, something that the Sixers aren't that good at. Rashard Lewis would be best, because he's younger and a more well-rounded player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> The Sixers should try to go after Bryon Russel or Rashard Lewis. They can both shoot threes, something that the Sixers aren't that good at. Rashard Lewis would be best, because he's younger and a more well-rounded player.


I would Love Lewis here but he already said he is expecting the MAximum contract. He is not worth it yet


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*good point..*

lewis is a very good player btu defintely isn't worth the max. He won't single-handedly win games for you late in games. I would compare him a lot to Allan Houston in that both a re very good players but neither are worth the max.


----------

